# Ladies Shogun Hi Ten 200 Frameset free



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2018)

Just got round to stripping the bits i need off this , so i am now offering just a bare frameset ie no other parts included just a 19 1/2" frame set including a set of forks .

In fair condition with loads of braze on's for fr & rr guards and a rear carrier , it was fitted with 27" wheels , side pull calipers , 2 x 5 gearing with flat bars . 

Asking £15 collected from NN8 Wellingborough or could be sent via a 2 - 3 day courier service for an extra £20 .

Some more info here URL="https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/shogun-hi-ten-200.226860/"]Shogun Hi Ten 200[/URL]


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2018)

Some more pictures
If anybody has the slightest bit of interest feel free to message me and make an offer otherwise it will be on e bay


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2018)

_Now on e bay_


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2018)

Still available and yours for the cost of sending it on a courier if anybody interested at all


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2019)

Still available for free excluding carriage if it needs sending anywhere .


----------

